# Are these 'normals' ?



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok..... Miami het amel /hypo X Crimson ( and he is very hypo! )

Waddya reckon Morph buffs?
































I have asked an opinion elsewhere which makes absolute sense, but anyone else's 2 pennuth would be appreciated : victory:


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

please


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks normal to me. Any others from the clutch.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Deffinatley normals or well, miami ish phase. Nice clean silvery background colour.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Deffinatley normals or well, miami ish phase. Nice clean silvery background colour.


Agree with that, definitely normals, i`d wait for the first/second shed to decide if they`re def Miami. They`re not crimson/hypo anyway: victory:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

looks miami to me, and i think once its had its 1st shed you'll see that very clearly.


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you very much.... I will await sheds and re post for you to have a glance at again then : victory:


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

*good old fashion miami corns*

yes yours is a normal miami i hav 18 of these forsale if you want more:lol2:


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

BlueRoses said:


> Thank you very much.... I will await sheds and re post for you to have a glance at again then : victory:


 
OK here we go post shed...... still Miami ?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I would say, based on the orange tints I'm seeing on their heads, that they will be "miami-ish". That orange tint is likely to increase rather than disappear entirely.

But that is also in part because I am VERY picky about what I will personally call a Miami, and to me and my own internal definition, if it's got orange/tan background anywhere it doesn't fit my "Miami" box.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i agree, its pretty hard.
i would thinkmost people would count the top one as a miami tho.


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> i agree, its pretty hard.
> i would thinkmost people would count the top one as a miami tho.


Thanks all for the replies : victory:

So some are Miamis and some maybe Miami-ish. I want to be responsible in my labelling of what they are when I sell, so what should I be calling them then?


----------

